# أحتاج مساعدة من مهندسي السيارات



## أبو مخلص (11 يونيو 2008)

:18::18::18:
قمت بإجراء عمرة لمحرك سيارة في الشركة التي أعمل بها , وكما تعلمون فإنه بعد العمرة لا بد من إجراء عملية ترويض ( روداج ) للمحرك .
فسؤالي هو :
ماهي المسافة المناسبة , وماهي مراحل أوخطوات عملية الروداج وكيف تتم هذه العملية ؟
ولي سؤال آخر - من بعد إذنكم - وهو :
ذكر لي أحدهم بأنه يمكن تنظيف مبرد السيارة من الداخل عن طريق إضافة كلور ( عبوة تنظيف ) حوالي اللتر إلى الماء الموجود في المبرد وتركه داخل المبرد لمدة 24 ساعة ثم تفريغ المبرد وإعادة ملئه من جديد بماء عادي .
فما مدى صحة هذا الكلام ؟ وأرجو ذكر السبب إن كان ذلك صحيحاً .


----------



## abohmaid (12 يونيو 2008)

1000 كم
غير صحيح


----------



## ameng_2005 (12 يونيو 2008)

عملية التليين لا بد من ترك المحرك يعمل بعد العمرة داخل الورشة دون سير السيارة من 7 الى 12 ساعة حسب حجم المحرك ويتم متابعة صوت المحرك جيدا ودرجة الحرارةوبعد انقضاء هذه الفترة والاطمئنان من انه لا يوجد اي تغيرات غريبة على المحرك لابد من تغيير الزيت قبل خروج السيارة من الورشة ويتم تغيير الزيت بعد خروج السيارة من الورشة بحد اقصى بعد السير 1000 كم وبعد كده يتم تغيير الزيت عادي بمعدل من 3000 الى 4000 كم بالنسبة للمحركات الديزل وفي حالة استخدام زيت شل Sae 50ويفضل استخدام زيت شل
أما بالنسبة للردياتور فلا افضل ابدا استخدام الكلور لأنة مادة كيميائية ضارة على شبك الردياتور من الداخل ويمكن ان تتسبب في سرعة تآكلة من الداخل ولكن يجب ان تفتح غطاء الردياتور اثناء عمل المحرك وتري هل الماء بداخلة يتحرك بصورة دورية ام ساكن في مكانه لو كان ساكنا لابد من فك الردياتور وعمل تسيلك للشبك الخاص به من الداخل ويوجد بالأسوان ماء ردياتور افضل ان تستخدم النوع الامريكي ماركة اي سي ديلكو تضيف واحد جالون والباقي مائ شرب نظيف ويا حبذا لو استخدمت ماء مقطر للبطارية بدلا من ماء الشرب وانا في خدمة اي احد يحتاج معلومات عن صيانة السيارات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م / أحمد ماهر


----------



## أبو مخلص (12 يونيو 2008)

اعذروا ثقل دمي ؟....
لاكنني أريد التوضيح أكثر بالنسبة لعملية الروداج من حيث السرعات المناسبة التي يجب أن تسير عليها الآلية في البداية وكيفية التدرج في السرعة تبعاً للمسافة المقطوعة ( أي بعد قطع مسافة ....... نسير على السرعة....... ).

وشكراً لاهتمامكم وجزاكم الله خيراً ..


----------

